# Two Little Boys



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobi
born: March 7th 2011
Breed: Bull Terrier X Bull Mastiff
Gender: Male
Colour: White and brown patches


Beau
Born:April 2012
Breed Rottwhelier X Lab X cattle 
Gender: Male
Colour: Black and white


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

these are older photos because everything else is on my cell, WHICH will be put onto my pc tonight when i get my new phone


----------

